# Homemade fillet table - anyone ever made one?



## papa chubby (Aug 30, 2014)

With  all the kludgers on this board, surely there's some industrious souls out there home-making something like this as a smoking accouterment. Looks handy. Whaddya got?













fillettable.jpg



__ papa chubby
__ Aug 30, 2014


----------



## goliath (Aug 30, 2014)

i just built myself a 30" x 6' table, normal counter height. arborite top, shelf underneath to hold all my grinder, meat tubs, mixer, and an island on wheels that i can move around if i need more space. have it set up in the basement so i am close to the laundry tubs for clean up.. a little cluttered as i stuffed 20 lbs of kielbasa yesterday. but you will get the idea, i am going to glue some arborite to the wall as it is easier for clean up. had to build something to keep my hobart slicer on, its 85 pounds and didnt wanna keep moving it around. its under the towel, the deck for it is stored under the table. the tool boxes have all my grinder and stuffer parts in them and my spices are in the other one.

my LEM vacuum packer in on the moveable island under thw cover and a small dehydrator under on the shelf. gonna get a bigger dehydrator one day.

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD

Goliath













DSCN0511.JPG



__ goliath
__ Aug 30, 2014


















DSCN0512.JPG



__ goliath
__ Aug 30, 2014


----------

